# REC--Cheesy Spinach Squares (TNT)



## PA Baker (Jun 9, 2005)

This is one of those recipes that could fit in several forums--I can see using it as an appetizer, an entree for a meatless-meal, or it could be a side dish for dinner or brunch.

*Cheesy Spinach Squares*
3 eggs
½ c flour
1 bunch spinach, chopped fine
1 Tbsp minced spring onion
16 oz cottage or ricotta cheese (I used reduced fat ricotta)
½ c shredded cheddar cheese
Ground black pepper and salt to taste
Sliced tomato

Beat the eggs and flour together in a bowl. Add the spinach, onion, both cheeses, salt and black pepper. Spoon the mixture into a well-greased 9”x9” pan. Bake covered with foil at 325F for 30 minutes. Top with sliced tomatoes and return to oven, uncovered, for another 25-30 minutes. Remove from oven and let set for another ½ hour. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese if desired.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Do what I do PA - copy it to another forum if it fits.  I couldn't resist copying this here too.  It sounds too good to not be here also.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Okay another recipe to add to the stack.  Ty very much and my nephew will thank you too since spinach is one of his most favorite vegetables.....He eats very few different types of veggies....beans, lettice (occasionally), corn (once in a while) and lots and lots of spinach


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

those sound like a winner, PA. thanks.
i shall learn to cook using recipes yet! (i tend not to use them, just throw things together)
i LOVE ricotta and i adore spinach. i think i'd trade the cheddar for mozzarella.


----------

